# Problema instalacion red.

## Antc

Primero y antes que nada un pantallazo de sin hacer nada ifconfig.

http://yfrog.com/jlpantallazokp

Despues de esto uso net-setup para autoconfigurar pero ya no me deja escribir ni comandos ni nada. Decir que de momento estoy intentandolo en virtualbox.

----------

## i92guboj

No proporcionas muchos detalles.

Creo que  por lo que dices y la fotografía, estás instalando gentoo dentro de tu máquina virtual. En tal caso, tu instalación de Gentoo tan solo podrá ver los interfaces virtuales de red que tengas configurados dentro de virtualbox. Mira la configuración de virtualbox y comprueba qué interfaces de red tienes configuradas. SI no recuerdo mal, virtualbox tiene la capacidad de puentear las interfaces de red físicas para que las puedas usar dentro de la máquina virtual. Seguramente necesites cargar unos módulos especiales para el kernel si es que no vienen instalados de serie. En cualquier caso, eso ya es cosa del sistema operativo que estes usando como anfitrión, que parece ser Ubuntu.

----------

## Antc

Efectivamente estoy utilizando ubuntu 9.10, y el adaptador que tengo puesto en el virtualbox es intel pro/1000 mt desktop (82540EM). Lo que sea que se necesite para averiguar el porque pedidlo. Es la primera vez que intento instalar gentoo y no se como va nada.

----------

## pelelademadera

si compilaste el kernel con genkernel, hace un modprobe e100 o e1000 creo que se llama el modulo de las intel gigabit, y ahi hace el ifconfig, te tendria que mostrar la nueva interfaz eth0

----------

## Antc

El problema esta en que todavía no he compilado, antes necesito poner internet, o al menos eso dice el manual. 

EDITO:Al final si que funciono, haciendo modprobe e1000 y configurandolo con net-setup eth0. Gracias.

----------

## Antc

Vale ahora al descargar el tarball me dice que no hay espacio, y no lo entiendo hay alguna forma de elegir donde se descarga con el links. Pero ya es raro porque si todavia no he instalao nada.

----------

